# changing donor?



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi ladies...

We have now had 3 failed iuis with the same donor.
Has anyone had similar and what did you do, stick with or change?
The donor we picked had 'proven fertility' but so did our second choice and while the fact we have not concieved might be all down to me, what are the chances it could be him?

Any advice very much appreciated!

Love Pip


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My friend had 6 IUI's at the LWC and then went for IVF with the same donor and got pregnant 1 st time with twins, so it might just be the method.  Good Luck- do they have a max no of IUI's the clinic recommend before reviewing methods? If you think about it is only like having sex at the optimum time for 3 months- and most couples are told to try for 6 months before they investigate.
L x


----------



## lotty1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Pip
i had 5 x iui with a donor with proven fertility but  decided to change and have had now 6x iui with another donor so for me its not made a difference as still no joy. I think its more to do with the method rather than the sperm but i may be wrong. Just go with your instincts. Good Luck


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Never give up hoping for biscuits! Have pm'd you.
xxx


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Hmm- not sure how that ended up on the wrong thread!


----------



## Tonia2 (Oct 30, 2005)

We were advised to change donors after three failed IUI's -were told that some people just didn't 'mix' well and another donor might do the trick. However, we were fairly committed to our original donor, so we did another 2 IUI's with him before swapping to our 2nd choice.   Probably shouldn't have. We had 1 IUI with him, then IVF with him and got pregnant on that first IVF.  We've also since had a really good fertilisation rate with him on all our IVF's since.

I've heard of women ttc naturally for years, then they divorce, and fall pregnant immediatly with a new partner, and the ex-partner also goes on to have children. All unexplained...  

Bear in mind though, with IUI's and natural conceptions (I've been told -so could be wrong) that 50% of the time when you ovulate the egg doesn't even make it into the fallopian tube; but is lost and absorbed into the abdo cavity instead. Can't remember where I picked up that gem, but, it amazes me that ANYONE gets pregnant.  

Love Tonia


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks,

the clinic have said they dont do further investigations for those on no meds until 5 failed iui..so we are doing one more before HSG..

See you soon. Pip


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Do you mean they won't do an HSG until you have 5 failed cycles behind you? That's certainly not what we were told, and we must have been going for a similar amount of time as I'm on my 5th cycle with them now. We were actually given the option of having HSG BEFORE we started trying, if we wanted to be sure. I wonder if it depends on who your consultant is - they certainly don't seem to be consistent!

Apologies if I've got the wrong end of the stick.
minty
xxx


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

No Mints - 

they said that they dont normally suggest further investigation until 5 tries ...but you are able to get HSG done after three if you want..

They suggest booking it anyway when you first start cos wait list can be a few months so by the time youve had 4/5 youll be having hsg and then they would start drugs/other tx depending on the result.

I know..its confusing cos they all seem to say diff things to all of us. They are v quick at getting the money..thats for sure!

Love Pip.

PS consultant appt today at St Marys re lap/hsg so we will see what he says about it all...happy hanukkah! 

Eek...no pressie for DP yet...quick stop on way to hospital i think!


Pip.


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey Pip, sounds like I was lucky they managed to fit me in fairly quickly then!

Hope your consult went ok. Let us know what you've decided. And did you get your pressie buying sorted?!
Minty
xxx


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Yo!

Well..the appointment was ok...Doc only felt my uterus and told me to contact radiography when i next get AF...she said it felt fine (meaning no fibroids ect) but obviously tubes could be blocked..
We have booked this cycle with same donor..will give it one more try and then see what the hsg shows.
Either way ill be asking for drugs the next time (feb-march) just to boost chances.

I wonder if the hormone tests they do could show if ovulation is actually happening. I read that people with PCO (not the syndrome) can not release eggs because follicle dosnt get big enough?

Oh GOD! Bring on next week and basting no 4    this is driving me crazy when im supposed to be relaxing and being calm.. me an DP are both really run down at mo...ive got the worst cold. Brrrr.

You test soon dont you Mints? How u going on?

Pip


----------

